# Exposure Unit Plans



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

Looking to build one...anybody have plans?


----------



## Paul204 (Apr 21, 2007)

you might want to look here


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

T-Shirts for Fun & Profit has one as well.
U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology


----------

